# Magic Trackpad sur PC.



## iMacounet (7 Octobre 2010)

'Soir.

J'utilise une Magic Mouse via dongle BT sur mon Pc, et ça fonctionne impec, et pour cela j'ai dl un paquet de drivers pour la MM. 

Je me demandais, est ce que les drivers de la magic mouse sont compatibles avec le MT, et est ce que des drivers (non officiels) sont sortis ? Merci


----------



## oniiychan (7 Octobre 2010)

Hop hop hop !!!

Une ch'tite soluce (testée) sans bootcamp :

http://www.boxinformatique.com/2010/08/comment-installer-magic-trackpad-sur.html


EDIT : Et pour la soluce, je veux bien m'emparer de ton Nokia sur Ebay


----------



## iMacounet (7 Octobre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Hop hop hop !!!
> 
> Une ch'tite soluce (testée) sans bootcamp :
> 
> ...


Merci.


----------

